# Recording Equipment



## Halo Corona (Apr 19, 2017)

I want to start recording, but I don't know a thing about recording software, can someone maybe give me some tips? Also what kind of delay pedals exist? Sorry if that seems like a dumb question.


----------



## Wanny (Apr 29, 2017)

Hmm, depends on what are you comfortable using.

First of all... what instrument(s) are you going to use?


----------

